# PET Plastisol Transfer material



## MichaelDavies (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am looking for a supplier of PET Double matt Plastisol Transfer material 100gsm mininum. I want a soft matt finish after transfer and as I do multicolour work it would need to be stable. I don't want to have to preshrink it by putting it through the drier first.
Any links kindly appreciated.
Michael


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

I too am looking for a supplier of this product or similar, preferably in the UK!
I have found this one, Transfilm is a release coated (1 side) clear polyester film for producing heat transfers. Available from a Canadian company, not sure if they export small quantities.


----------

